# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  The Top Ten Gadgets according to Time Magazine

## JEK

The Top Ten Gadgets according to Time.

The iPad
The Samsung Galaxy S
11 Inch MacBook Air
Google TV Via Logitech Revue
Nexus One
The iPhone 4
Apple TV
Toshiba Libretto Dual-Screen Laptop
Kinect
Nook Color

----------


## NYCFred

Nexus 1?? 

Buying myself a G2 for Xmas...

----------


## Petri

I've got only two..  the iPad and the Apple TV.  Does that make me, hmm, normal?


I've been trying to understand the logic behind Google's Nexus phones.  Nexus One was HTC hardware, Nexus S is Samsung hardware.

Branded phones have never succeeded.  The luxury brands have tried it, the carriers have tried it, but one needs to be pretty dumb to want a Motorola phone as D&G or a Nokia phone as a Vodafone phone.  Google as a brand isn't anything different.  Would you buy Google milk and why?

Nexus S is basicly yesterday's technology today.  Galaxy S has been offering the same or better for a long time already -- smaller, lighter, same display, same processor, same storage, about the same camera, better connectivity.  Most people think that the HTC and Samsung add-on's on top of Android are better than plain Android.  Nexus S has Android 2.3 but it's just matter of time when Samsung will offer upgrade to 2.3 as well.  NFC will not take off with just Nexus S.

Mobile markets are typically divided to subvented and non-subvented markets.  Folks in the subvented markets have trouble understanding that a high-end phone actually costs $500+.  Folks in the non-subvented markets don't understand why people want to loan money from the carrier to buy a phone instead of being free and without a contract.  Both models have their advantages and in some markets both models are available just fine.

And best of all, Nexus S will be available in the US and UK.  Both are subvented markets where most phones are sold subvented by the carrier.  Guess why Nexus One failed?  Guess why Nexus S will fail too?

----------


## BBT

Darn only 40% are Apple Products. Get on it Steve.

----------


## Eddie

I have none of them. Yet, I survive...

----------


## BBT

Barely. :-) Just kidding you do such great work,  we need crutches.

----------


## NYCFred

> I have none of them. Yet, I survive...



Yes, but do you *LIVE??!!*

(duckin)

----------


## Eddie

I am lusting for an iPad...

----------


## JEK

You should. So many great apps. I just found the new CNN app for iPad -- stunning.

----------


## Eddie

One day... The thing (for me) about all this technology is I'm fine without it until I get it. Right now, I'd rather use my money for some photo projects, and jury fees.

----------


## JEK

U R bribing juries?

----------


## Eddie

Whatever it takes...

----------


## JEK

Just be glad that you don't have an Android phone.

----------


## Eddie

I'm Mac to the max, when I do go for technology.

----------


## JEK

I love you like a brother.

----------


## Eddie

I know... Back at ya!

----------


## NYCFred

> Just be glad that you don't have an Android phone.



OK, I know you're chumming, but why???

Are you not sufficiently technically adept for an Android? 

(duckin)

----------


## JEK

I have two. They are so yesterday . . .

----------


## MotherOcean

We bought our daughter a Nook Color for Christmas. 
It is pretty cool. Can't wait to get my hands on it. LOL

I would love an iPad but really don't NEED it and as much and as long as I have waited for the Verizon iPhone I'm not sure I'm ready to dive in yet. It has almost been so long I've lost my excitement for one.

----------

